
Silicon Valley’s Call to Secede Shows How Out of Touch It Is - AvenueIngres
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602835/silicon-valleys-call-to-secede-shows-how-out-of-touch-it-is/
======
dudul
Is there a serious piece somewhere discussing this option? I don't support it,
but I would be curious to know if it would be technically possible. Can SV
feed itself? Can it produce enough electricity? Basically, could it really
function as an independent state?

